# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Մթնոլորտային օդի աղտոտման հիմնական աղբյուրները

## Ozon

Մթնոլորտի աղտոտումը լինում է տեղական ու գլոբալ:Տեղական աղտոտումը գլխավորապես ,կապված է քաղաքների ու խոշոր արդյունաբերական ձեռնարկություններ առկայության հետ:Մարկությանը վաղուց հայտնի է այս կարգի աղտոտման մասին:

----------


## ministr

Ինչ որ վիճակագրություն կա թե մթնոլորտի աղտոտման ամենամեծ բաժինը որ ոլորտին է բաժին ընկնում?

----------


## Yevuk

Ես չեմ կարծում, թե մեր պետությանը հուզում է այդ հարցը: Բոլոր անտառահատումները, քաղաքի կանաչ տարածքների տեղը սրժարաններ կառուցելը, ավտոմեքենաների շատացումը այլն վկայում են դրա մասին:
Օրինակ` ԱՄՆ-ում պետությունը մշակել է մի ցրագիր` carpooling, որի էությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ամեն մի թաղամասի այն մարդիկ, որոնք աշխատում են մի ընկերությունում, առավոտյան աշխատանքի են գնում այդ թաղամասի որևէ մեկի ավտոմեքենայով և ամեն շաբաթ կամ ամեն օր օրակարգը փոխվում է: Օրինակ` Մի թաղամասում 4 հոգի աշխատում են մի ընկերությունում և նրանք բոլորն էլ ունեն ավտոմեքենաներ: Փոխանակ ամեն օր նրանցից ամեն մեկը իր ավտոմեքենայով գնա աշխատանքի, նրանք մի հոգու ավտոմեքենայով են գնում և այդպես շարունակ: Այդ ամենից հետևում է, որ ավելի քիչ բենզին է ծախսվում և հետևաբար էլ մթնոլորտը ավելի քիչ է կեղտոտվում:

----------


## ministr

Մեքենաների պատճառած վնասը գնալով փոքրանում է, եթե հաշվի առնենք տեխնիկական առաջընթացը և այլընտրանքային էներգակիրների օգտագործումը;

----------


## Yevuk

Ճիշտ եք, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հայերը չեն պատրաստվում էլ ավտոմեքենա ունենալու հաճույքից կամ բենզինից իրենց զրկել:

----------


## ministr

Դե որ էդպես նայենք պետք է արգելել հին մեքենաների շահագործումը` մանավանդ ռուսական: Բայց ոնց որ ասում են не до этого. Ծառերը չկտրեն այլ տնկեն ու կարևորը խնամեն էլի լավա էս պահին:

----------


## Yevuk

Հա, ճիշտ եք ասում: Ես օրինակ կառաջարկեի, որ գոնե երիտասարդները սկսեին հեծանիվ քշել, բայց դա ևս մի խնդիր է, քանի որ հեծանիվների համար հատուկ ճանապարներ չկան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ որ վիճակագրություն կա թե մթնոլորտի աղտոտման ամենամեծ բաժինը որ ոլորտին է բաժին ընկնում?


Հենց Հայաստանումա առաջին տեղում տրանսպորտն է, երկրորդ տեղում՝ արդյունաբերությունը:

Ու ամենատխուրն էն ա, որ ամենաշատ կեղտոտողը ԱՄՆ-ն ա, բայց ոչ ամենաշատ կեղտոտվողը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այդ ամենից հետևում է, որ ավելի քիչ բենզին է ծախսվում և հետևաբար էլ մթնոլորտը ավելի քիչ է կեղտոտվում:


Մթնոլորտը քիչ աղտոտելու տարբերակներից մեկն էլ բենզինի հետ կապար պարունակող միացություններ չխառնելն է: Էդ դեպքում ավելի շատ է ծախսվում, բայց քիչ աղտոտվում: Էն էլ Հայաստանում դեռ չեն հրաժարվում կապարի միացություններից:

----------


## Elmo

Էկոլոգ եմ մասնագիտությամբ, բայց ըսկի չի հուզում մթնոլորտը կաղտոտվի, թե օզոնի շերտը լրիվ կքայքայվի: Բնությունը բումերանգի էֆեկտով ամեն ինչ հետ ա տալիս ու ռեգեներացվում: Նենց որ մարդիկ իրանց մասին պետք ա մտածեն, ոչ թե մթնոլորտի: Թող էնքան աղտոտեն, որ սաղ վերանան: Մեկ ա էս 100 ամյակում չի լինելու դա, ինձնից հետո էլ թեկուզ գլոբալ աղետ:

----------


## bari hoki

Ուղղակի ցավում եմ ոմանց տարորինակ մտածելկերպին: Խնդրում եմ կանգ առեք: Մի թե դժվար է հասկանալ աշխարի բոլոր Մարդիկ թագավոր են բոլոր կենդանիների, բույսերի և ընդհանրապես երգրի վրա, բոլոր Մարդիկ առանց բացառությունների  անհրաժեշտ է պահպանենք բնությունը:
Օրինակ Բելգիայում և Հոլանդիայում շատ պաշտոնյաներ մեծահարուստներ աշխատանքի են գնում հեծանիվով իսկ այլ քաղաք գնալու համար օգտվում են գնացքներից և ավտոբուսներից որպեսզի չաղտոտեն բնությունը էլ չէմ ասում հասարակ բնակիչների համար :

----------

Ռուֆուս (13.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ուղղակի ցավում եմ ոմանց տարորինակ մտածելկերպին:


Քանի որ վերևի գրառումը իմն է, ուրեմն այս կոչը ինձ էլ է ուղված:
Իրականում Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում: Պարզապես աղտոտողներին երբեմն այդպիսի կոչն ավելի վախենալու է թվում քան աղտոտումը դադարեցնելու մասին կոչերը:

Լավ, մի քիչ օգուտ տամ այս թեմային:

Մի քիչ ինֆորմացիա մթնոլորտն աղտոտող տեխնոծին գազերի և դրանց հասցրած վնասների մասին:

Այսօր աղտոտող գազերի ահավոր մեծ ցուցակ կարելի է կազմել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ դրանց առյուծի բաժինը հասնում է CO2 -ին, CO -ին և ահավոր վնասակար վանադիումի պենտօքսիդին՝ Va2O5: Օդային ավազանին հսկայական վնաս է հասցնում այսպես կոչված թռչող մոխիրը, բայց սրան առանձին կանրադառնամ, որովհետև այն իրենից գազ չի ներկայացնում:

Սկսենք CO2-ից: Ինչպե՞ս է այն առաջանում: Շատ հեշտ: Բավական է այրել մեկ կտոր թուղթ և կառաջանա CO2: Այրման ռեակցիան միշտ առաջացնում է CO2: Արդյունաբերական վառարանները մեկ կտոր թղթի այրումով իհարկե չեն բավարարվում, դրա համար էլ նրանց արտանետած CO2-ի քանակները սարսափելի էն:
Ի՞նչու է վնասակար CO2-ը և ի՞նչպես է արտահայտվում նրա վնասաբերությունը: CO2-ը օզոնի շերտը չի քայքայում: Այն իհարկե թունավոր չի, որովհետև կայուն միացություն է: Նույնիսկ մարդը CO2 է արտաշնչում: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ենք այդքան վախենում այդ գազից:
 Վախենում ենք, որովհետ CO2 -ը ունի մի շատ վատ առանձնահատկություն: Այն իր միջով շատ հանգիստ բաց է թողնում արևի ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթները, որոնցով երկիր է գալիս արեգակնային ջերմության մեծ մասը, բայց բավականին մեծ դիմադրություն է ցուցաբերում ավելի երկար՝ ջերմային ալիքներին: Այսինքն տաքությունը ներս է թողնում, իսկ դուրս՝ ոչ: Ստացվում է, ինչքան շատ CO2, այնքան շատ կտաքանա մեր առանց այդ էլ տառապած մոլորակը: Այստեղից էլ ջերմոցային էֆեկտը, որի ազդեցության մանրամասները յուրաքանչյուրս գիտի:
Պետք չէ մտածել, որ CO2-ը միայն արտադրվում է: Այն նաև կլանվում է կանաչ զանգավծի կողմից, որոնք ֆոտոսինթեզի հետևանքով արտանետում են թթվածին, կորզելով CO2-ից ածխածինը: Հենց դրա համար է, որ մեր հարգելի ծառերին ու բույսերին պետք է գլխի վրա պահել: Յուրաքանչյուր կտրած ծառ մոտեցնում է գլոբալ կատակլիզմը, որը 7 000 000 0000 մարդուց շատ քիչ քանակություն կթողնի: Այսինքն ամեն ծառ 10 մարդու գին ունի: Պետք չէ հրաժարվել ծառահատումներից, բայց ցանկացած կտրած ծառի փոխարեն պետք է 10 նորը տնկել: Ու պետք է կտրել միայն ծերության վերջին աստիճանի ծառերը: Դրա համար հատուկ մասնագետներ կան, որոնք որոշում են, թե որ ծառն է կտրելու ենթակա:
Կա Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիր, որը սահմանափակում է CO2-ի արտանետումները ցանկացած երկրի համար: Այդ համաձայնագրին ենթարկվում են բոլոր երկրները, բացառությամբ ԱՄՆ-ից, որը դավադրաբար դուրս եկավ համաձայնագրից: Ճապոնիան էլ է սպառնում նույնը կրկնել, եթե ԱՄՆ խելքը գլուխը չհավաքի:

CO կամ շմոլ գազ: CO-ն այրումից չի առաջանում: Ավելի ճիշտ հենց այրման ժամանակ է առաջանում, բայց ոչ լրիվ այրման, այլ թերայրման: Այսինքն անսարք դեմնային վառարանը, գազօջախը, կամ մեքենայի շարժիչը արտանետում են CO2 և CO: CO-ն ի տարբերություն CO2-ի, ջերմոցային էֆեկտ չի առաջացնում: CO2-ի նման օզոնի շերտի համար անվնաս է, թունավոր չէ, ԲԱՅՑ հաշված րոպեների ընթացքում կսպանի ամենաառողջ մարդուն:
Ինչպե՞ս ոչ թունավոր գազը կռադնա մահվան պատճառ, կհարցնի ուշադիր ընթերցողը:
պարզաբանեմ: CO -ն բավականին ակտիվ գազ է: Մեր արյան մեջ կան այսպես կոչված կարմիր գնդիկներ, որոնց նպատակը թոքերից թթվածինը մարմնի հեռավոր վերջույթներին ու ուղեղին հասցնելն է: CO-ն ավելի ակտիվ լինելով դուրս է մղում թթվածինը կարմիր գնդիկներից և ինքն է միացություն կազմում նրանց հետ: Այսինքն CO-ով լցված սենյակում գտնվող մարդը շնչում է, բայց թթվածնային քաղցից օրգանիզմը սկսում է էներգիա չսինթեզել: Ուղեղը թթվածին չստանալով անջատվում է, և մարդը, առանց դա գիտակցելու, մահանում է: Սկզբում ուշագնաց է լինում, հետո մահանում է:
Բավական է փակ ավտոտնակում միացնել մեքենայի շարժիչը, որը լավ չի աշխատում և 30 րոպե հետո վարորդին կգտնեն մեքնեայի մեջ մահացած: CO -ի արտանետումների կրճատման շրջանակներում պետք է սարքին պահել ցանկացած այրում իրականացնող սարք:

Վանադիումի պենտօքսիդ:
Այն արտանետվում է հենց մետ քթի տակ, ցանկացած ավտոմեքենայի ներքին այրման շարժիճից: Բավականին տոքսիկ գազ է: Առաջացնում է քաղցկեղ ու բավականին շատ: Վանադիումի պենտօքսիդի բոլոր թունավոր ազդեցությունները թվարկելու համար բժիշկ է պետք լինել: Այս գազը ներկա պահին ամենավտանգավորն է մարդու համար, որովհետև մեր շրջապատում ավտոմեքենաները միլիոնավեր են: Վանադիումի պենտօքսիդի հետ միասին ավտոմեքենաները արտանետում են կապարի միացություններ, որոնք օրգանիզմ ընկնելուց այլևս դուրս են գալիս:
Այսինքն 1 մգ կապարը ներթափանցելով օրգանիզմ, մինչև տվյալ օրգանիզմի կյանքի վերջ կմնա այտեղ: Իսկ եթե այդ կենդանին դառնում է սնունդ մեկ ուրիշ կենդանու համար, ապա նրանց կապարի նստվածքները գումարվում են:
Այսինքն, եթե դուք ուտում եք կովի միս, որը արածել է ճանապարհի եզրին և կերել կապարի նստվածքով բույս, ապա ձեր օրգանիզմ կներթափանցի այքան կապար, ինչքան կա այդ բույսի մեձ+կովի կապարը+ձեր սեփական նստվածքը:

Այսքանը համառոտ մթնոլորտը աղտոտող հիմնական գազերի մասին: Աէրոզոլային գազերը, որոնք քայքայում են օզոնի շերտը նույնպես կարելի է դիտարկել, բայց սրանց քանակը վերջերս բավականին նվազել են և առանձին դիտարկման կարիք ունեն միայն մասնագետների մոտ:

Խորհուրդ:
Ծառ տնկեք, մեքենաներ քիչ վարեք, խնայեք էլեկտրոէներգիան, օգտագործեք արևային մարդկոցներ(եթե կարող եք), սարքին պահեք ձեր սարքավորումները, որոնք այրում են իրականացնում(գազօջախ, ավտոմեքենա և այլն...), պահպանեք օդային ավազանը մաքուր, ալյապես մայր բնությունը կջղայնանա ձեր վրա և դուք կմնաք ձեր իսկ ստեղծած աղբանոցում: Դուք կոչնչանաք, իսկ բնությունը առանց ձեզ կվերականգնվի:

----------

bari hoki (11.01.2010), Tig (14.12.2009), Դատարկություն (13.12.2009), Հայկօ (14.12.2009), Ձայնալար (27.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------

